# Übertemperatur Umrichter MM440



## Krumnix (9 November 2007)

Moin.

Ich hab hier ein Problem, und weiß nicht weiter.

Mikromaster 440 Umrichter. 4 Stück in einem Schrank. An- und Abgehende
Leitungen abgeschirmt. Betrieb über Profibus. IT-Netz.

Alle 4 Umrichter melden nach Lust und Laune den F0004 (Umrichter Übertemperatur).
Im Schaltschrank ist ein Lüfter verbaut und der Schrank steht in einer Halle, die nicht beheizt wird. Heißt, Umgebung ist 14-15° warm.

Der Kühlkörper und die Luft, die der Ventilator rausbläst liegen gefühlt bei 10° -.-

Weiß einer, was das sein kann und warum alle 4 Umrichter unterschiedlich
meckern?

Soll heißen, mal kann man 2 Stunden fahren am Stück. Mal kann man noch
1 Stunde stillstand keine 10sec fahren. Also total unlogisch.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## GobotheHero (9 November 2007)

Wichtig wäre wohl noch die Anwendung.
Also wie oft und in welcher Weise wird der jeweilige Antrieb eingeschaltet ?
Drehmoment ? Schweranlauf ?

Dreh den Maxstrom beim Hochfahren der Frequenz mal runter ? 
Daten richtig eingestellt ?


----------



## Krumnix (9 November 2007)

Vorsicht!!
Der Fehler heißt, das der Umrichter zu heiß wird.
Da kann man nix einstellen. Da gibs kein Parameter, wo man sagt, 
das der Umrichter bei 40° zu warm wird.
Es geht nicht um den Motor oder so. Das wäre Fehler F0011 oder A0511.

Der Umrichter selber steigt aus, weil er intern in sich Übertemperatur
meldet.
Einstellungen und Werte die zum Motor gehören sind alle so eingestellt,
wie das bei den 12 Schränken davor auch schon so war


----------



## seba (17 November 2007)

Hallo Krumnix,

bei diesem Verhalten (total unlogisch?!?), wie Du es schilderst, fällt mir ein, das hatte ich auch schon mal. 

Die Lösung war: 
Aufgrund von langen Motorleitungen mußte ein größerer Umrichter verwendet werden, obwohl eigentlich rechnerisch der Kleine ausreichend gewesen wäre. 

Deine Fehlerbeschreibung stimmt mit meinen Erfahrungen ziemlich gut überein. 


Viele Grüße

seba


----------



## edison (17 November 2007)

Fahren Die Motore evtl. im Bremsbetrieb und der Umrichter muß die generatorische Energie vernichten?
Dann könnte ein Bremswiderstand abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (17 November 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Fahren Die Motore evtl. im Bremsbetrieb und der Umrichter muß die generatorische Energie vernichten?
> Dann könnte ein Bremswiderstand abhilfe schaffen.


 

Da würde dann aber ein anderer Fehler kommen und bei aufgestecktem BOP oder AOP sollte dann die VDR-Meldung auftreten .


----------



## seba (17 November 2007)

Der Ansatz mit dem generatorischen Betrieb des Motors ist sicher ein Punkt der irgendwo zu erhöhter Temperatur führt, macht sich aber nach meiner Erfahrung nach beim MM nicht mit einem thermischen Fehler bemerkbar, sondern dann steigt der Umrichter mit überhöhter Zwischenkreisspannung aus, da diese nicht ausreichend abgebaut werden kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2007)

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob es damit zusammenhängen kann... aber hast Du den Y-Kondensator abgeklemmt ??? Muss man bei IT-Netz machen.


----------



## Krumnix (22 November 2007)

Problem hat sich lösen lassen. 
Nach 2 Wochen dauerteledonieren mit SiemensHotline.
Mein Chef macht sicher Selbstmord bei der nächsten Telefonrechnung  

Problem war, das die I/O-Boards im Umrichter alle 4 im Arsch waren, weil
sie von der Seriennummer her in eine Charge gefallen sind, wo welche
als defekt gekennzeichnet waren.
Das alle 4 Boards mit einem Nummerabstand von gerade mal 4 Nummer
betroffen waren.... Dumm gelaufen


----------

